# Catfishing the James River



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Got out for a couple of hours Saturday morning.

Got a 26" blue cat, 28" flathead, 35" flathead and a 29" flathead that hopped out of the boat before I could grab the camera.


----------



## striperdave (Oct 7, 2009)

nice fish. i fish for big blue cats in fall n winter. used to fish the area from richmond city on down to herring creek area. have never caught a flat head. was that caught above richmond? check my site and click on flickr at bottom for some nice pics. http://www.striperdave.com


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice. The flathead was caught in the middle of Richmond. A little above downtown. I like fishing for the Blues in winter. I had a nice 42#er last February down in Hopewell.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice job. 
There's also big flatheads below Richmond, Ann Carrows area. And the occasional striper in winter...


----------

